# Bold eagle



## ambush (16 Sep 2010)

so i found out today in my aboriginal meeting about the bold eagle program, and was wondering i have already sent in my aplication 6 months ago, so am i able to sign up for that program for the 2011 summer? and also would you recomend this program?


----------



## armyvern (16 Sep 2010)

ambush,

There is a couple of members on this site who've either acted as staff for the Bold Eagle program or attended it themselves. I'm sure one of them (or more) wouldn't mind providing input for you here.

Vern


----------



## armychick2009 (16 Sep 2010)

Ambush, 
I participated in the three-week program they have which is the pre-recruit training course. There is one held this fall out on the east coast but I believe it is already full. Essentially it's a 'sampler' of military life and you get a good grasp of what to expect when you actually get to basic training. I've been at BMQ now for about three or four weeks and I can attest that it would definitely be great experience to take before arriving here. I pretty much felt comfortable walking through the green doors having a little bit of an idea of what to expect. There are a few aboriginals here (that I can visibly recognise) and probably a whole bunch more that you can't really tell (me being one of them!) ....  but, there is one other guy on my platoon that was on the last course (with me being from the second last course)... 

my cousin also took it this past spring and she's just signed up now officially too! 

So, does this three-week program work? I think so. It's worth it and you will definitely feel more comfortable when you are here. Is it as tough as BMQ? I wouldn't say so but it's definitely not a walk in the park.

However, our course was NOT the six/seven week Bold Eagle/Raven program. I don't know how that is like but - a few of my friends (from the PRTC course) just finished theirs and they loved it. 

Here is a link from a previous thread where I jumped in and shared my story with the folks here. 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31049/post-903168.html#msg903168

If you have any questions after that, just message me. Since I'm at BMQ, I don't always have readily/quick internet access so you may need to wait a day (or two, or three) to hear back from me. Be patient 

armychick


----------



## armyvern (16 Sep 2010)

Thanks chickie ...

I hope that your locker remains intact.  8)


----------



## dangerboy (16 Sep 2010)

Here is the link to the official CF Bold Eagle website: http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/boldeagle/contents.asp .  The cut off date for applications for the 2011 program is 3 April 2011.  They are hiring 92 applicants and usually have around 10 on standby in case during the culture camp week people drop out.


----------



## Fiera (19 Sep 2010)

Sorry if I missed it somewhere, but I'm curious. Is this program unique to Western Canada/Ontario? And is there a version that allows caucasian applicants? It looks like a very rewarding and informative experience from looking through the website and I'd love to check it out if there is a version that I qualify for.


----------



## aesop081 (19 Sep 2010)

Fiera said:
			
		

> And is there a version that allows caucasian applicants?



You mean a "Bold eagle" for us white folks ?

No.


----------



## armychick2009 (26 Sep 2010)

The fall one is being held out east this October I believe. Right now it is a program targetted at First Nation peoples. You are right, this is a program that would be beneficial to ALL potential recruits (would cut the amount of VRs when people get to basic) but essentially it was implemented to try and increase the number of aboriginals within the forces to ensure they are representative according to the population. It's under-representated right now if you go based on percentages. 


(Modified to add:   Vern, my locker is still intact, thus far! Only had one drawer tossed but I'm sure that'll change at some point soon. Workin' on the kit today while resting the injured bits!)


----------



## dangerboy (26 Sep 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> The fall one is being held out east this October I believe.



Just to clarify, it is not a Bold Eagle that is being held out East in Oct.  Bold Eagle is only run during the summer so that they can work around the school year and Bold Eagle is only ran by LFWA TC in Wainwright.


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2010)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, it is not a Bold Eagle that is being held out East in Oct.  Bold Eagle is only run during the summer so that they can work around the school year and Bold Eagle is only ran by LFWA TC in Wainwright.



True enough, but Bold Eagle isn't the only one being run. These programs are avail accross the nation:

Bold Eagle
Raven; and
Black Bear

More info on the other Aboriginal CF options available can be found at this link for anyone interested.

________________________________________________

Bold Eagle

Bold Eagle is a training program for Aboriginal youth living in Western Canada or Northwestern Ontario. Successful applicants will train and learn in Wainwright, Alberta during the months of July and August. Application deadline is the end of March.

To apply for this program you must:
•Be an Aboriginal person living in Western Canada or Northwestern Ontario;
•Be a Canadian citizen 
•Be at least 16 years of age (parental or legal guardian consent required if under 18);
•Have completed at least Grade 10 (Sec III in Quebec); 
•Meet the Canadian Forces common enrolment medical standard. 

 Raven

Raven is the Navy’s summer programme for Aboriginal youth from across Canada. Successful applicants will participate in a range of cultural and military activities in Esquimalt, British Columbia during the months of July and August. Application deadline is the end of March.

To apply for this program you must:
•Be an Aboriginal person (First Nation, Métis or Inuit, Status or Non-Status)
•Be a Canadian citizen 
•Be between 16 and 29 years of age (parental or legal guardian consent required if under 18);
•Have completed at least Grade 10 (Sec III in Quebec); 
•Meet the Canadian Forces common enrolment medical standard. 

 Black Bear

This training and employment programme for Aboriginal youth from across Canada. Successful applicants will participate in a range of cultural and military activities in Borden, Ontario, during the months of July and August. Application deadline is the end of March.

To apply for this program you must:
•Be an Aboriginal person; (First Nation, Métis or Inuit, Status or Non-Status)
•Be a Canadian citizen 
•Be between 16 and 29 years of age (parental or legal guardian consent required if under 18);
•Have completed at least Grade 10 (Sec III in Quebec);  
•Meet the Canadian Forces common enrolment medical standard


----------



## armychick2009 (26 Sep 2010)

Ah, Dangerboy, you're right. Sorry, I was in a rush when I wrote that so I could get to the mess for lunch 

There is a fourth option, which is not Bold Eagle, Raven or Blackbear. Those are the reserve options for BMQ. The fourth is a pre-recruit training course (which is the one I attended). It doesn't have the age-restrictions that the reserve options have and is only three weeks... a bit of a 'sampler' of what military life is about. 

I know there are a few PRTC'ers here at basic from the last one (I was two sessions ago) as one is in my platoon and there's a couple of others around that I haven't yet met but was told are here. 

Lots of new faces here this week so I'm sure there's a few more coming in as well.


----------



## armyvern (26 Sep 2010)

armychick2009 said:
			
		

> Ah, Dangerboy, you're right. Sorry, I was in a rush when I wrote that so I could get to the mess for lunch
> 
> There is a fourth option, which is not Bold Eagle, Raven or Blackbear. Those are the reserve options for BMQ. The fourth is a pre-recruit training course (which is the one I attended). It doesn't have the age-restrictions that the reserve options have and is only three weeks... a bit of a 'sampler' of what military life is about.
> 
> ...



I included the link in my last post to the CF site with all the CF Aboriginal options. 

Canadian Forces Aboriginal Entry Program

The Canadian Forces Aboriginal Entry Program (CFAEP) is a special three-week recruiting program that offers a flavour of full-time regular force training and employment opportunities to qualified Aboriginal people across Canada. You will learn more about military careers and the military life before you decide to join.  The program takes place at either the Canadian Forces Base Esquimalt, Victoria, B.C or the Canadian Forces Base Borden, Ontario. You are paid a $1,200 bonus for completing the course and awarded a certificate of military achievement. The application deadline is July 31.

The long and proud history of Aboriginal Peoples in Canada’s military is an important element of the program. Aboriginal counsellors are available to assist with the transition to military life.

You will experience portions of the Basic Military Qualification such as morning inspections, daily physical fitness and sports, navigation with compass and maps, basic weapons training and military drill. You will also tour ships, visit Air Force squadrons and try living in field conditions.

CFAEP applicants join the course as civilians with no obligation to join the Canadian Forces. If you are selected for the course, the Canadian Forces will provide your transportation to and from Esquimalt or Borden, provide your housing and food, as well as clothing and all necessary equipment to complete the course. Graduates who choose to enrol return home for two weeks before starting Basic Military Qualification.

To apply for this program you must:
•Be an Aboriginal person (First Nation, Métis or Inuit, Status or Non-Status);
•Be a Canadian citizen;
•Be at least 17 years of age;
•Have completed at least Grade 10 (Sec III in Quebec); 
•Meet the Canadian Forces common enrolment medical standard.

And, there is also this option:

Aboriginal Leadership Opportunities Year

The Aboriginal Leadership Opportunity Year (ALOY) is a one-year program offered through the Royal Military College of Canada (RMC). It is a highly positive, productive educational and leadership experience for Aboriginal youth. You have the opportunity to develop an individual learning plan comprised of non-credit preparatory courses with individual or small group tutorials and first-year university courses. The ALOY program will include sports, field trips, leadership development, military training and cultural support activities.

As part of the program, you will be enrolled in the Canadian Forces for a period of one year as an Officer Cadet and will receive free tuition and books. You may leave the program at any time during the year. At the end of the year, you may apply to continue at RMC in a degree program and will begin the Regular Officer Training Program. Some participants may be offered the opportunity to continue at RMC under the Reserve Entry Training Plan.

To apply for this program you must:
•Be at least 17 years of age (with parental/guardian consent) or older;
•Have completed at least Grade 12, Secondary V, or the GED in the current academic year;
•Meet the Canadian Forces common enrolment medical standard; and
•Be an Aboriginal Canadian.

All applications must be submitted by February 15.

  Aboriginal Leadership Opportunity Year (ALOY) - Applicant Package and Candidate Questionnaire Part 1
  Aboriginal Leadership Opportunity Year (ALOY) - Applicant Package and Candidate Questionnaire Part 2
  Aboriginal Leadership Opportunity Year (ALOY) - Applicant Package and Candidate Questionnaire Part 3


----------

